# Looking for help on the value of a huge H&A Gilbey bottle



## saint597 (May 8, 2015)

This huge frosted bottle is 18" high and 18" around.  It is embossed with the typical H&A Gilbey LTD logo, and federal law warnings.  The bottom shows a large round stamp as if it were hand blown.  It has many letters/numbers on the bottom but I haven't been able to decipher them yet.  I would like to sell it at my vintage booth but since it seems to be so unusual at least in size, I thought I would check here so I don't give away a real collector.  Many thanks in advance for information!  I'm not able to attach images (newby), but it is the typical frosted clear glass with no chips or cracks anywhere.


----------



## Nevadabottles (May 9, 2015)

Hi saint I had the same problem with images open a paint document, re size the image, save it, and upload.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 9, 2015)

"and federal law warnings"Hi, there is very little value, it's to new at between 1934 and 70 and there's just not a market for those now. I'd put it with the "frosted" exterior at the later end of those dates.


----------



## saint597 (May 9, 2015)

Thank you both for the information!  Very helpful.


----------

